# CO from Team 23 GSM Adelaide



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

HI All,

Anyone has been allocated CO from team 23 GSM adelaide..

Is there responding time slow or fast?

Its been over a week I have submitted PCC , Meds and other documents.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

miteshtrivedi said:


> HI All,
> 
> Anyone has been allocated CO from team 23 GSM adelaide..
> 
> ...


My CO is from Team 8 GSM Adelaide and they seems to be slow compared to others.
At this point of time you should be patient and relax.
They will take their own time to get back to you with a decision once all the docs are sent.

Amit


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> HI All,
> 
> Anyone has been allocated CO from team 23 GSM adelaide..
> 
> ...


I got an email from immigration dept yesterday Team 23 is my CO as well. They requested couple of forms for my wife; which i uploaded the same day. Lets see. keeping :fingerscrossed:

Lets see. So far things are moving along just fine


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Amit for prompt reply..
Do you have any idea how much time do they take to grant the visa...

Hey Ali Great to hear that we are both in the same boat..Hope everything gets clear early and nicely...

All the best to both of you..


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Thanks Amit for prompt reply..
> Do you have any idea how much time do they take to grant the visa...
> 
> Hey Ali Great to hear that we are both in the same boat..Hope everything gets clear early and nicely...
> ...



Yup lets hope so. Keep lets keep each other posted about the updates so that we know. Lets see when we get our grants. btw you planning to shift permanently or just going in and validating the visa?
:tea:
:tea:


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Ali,

Yups definitely will keep you posted..Going permanently..Your from IT field??? and going NSW???


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Yups definitely will keep you posted..Going permanently..Your from IT field??? and going NSW???


hey mate!
well i am a civil engineer. I am targeting Perth. not sure yet. Visa 189 gives little freedom so will move around if required. I might just go in for a week and come back after activating my visa. The thing is i am working in dubai at the moment. Dont want to leave my job just yet. 
after this first time entry will get the PR activated, than will decide when to move permanently
keep in touch my friend! all the best to us for grants  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmm great man..Yup all the best...will be in touch man..hope almighty be with us and grant us early


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

Any news guys?
This team number used to be in Brisbane and only recently moved to Adelaide.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> Any news guys?
> This team number used to be in Brisbane and only recently moved to Adelaide.


Nothing yet at my end mate!


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

CO Allocated for this team:

miteshtrivedi (190)	- ???
ali_sajjad86 (189)	- 20 Nov 2013
oraclrock (189) - 28 Nov 2013


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

Don't know the date when co was allocated..But last week they asked for some document updation..
I have updated the doc and send them
Hope to get some reply soon..

What are the initials of your CO??


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't know the date when co was allocated..But last week they asked for some document updation..
> I have updated the doc and send them
> ...


My Co's initial is ME

Looking to hear from his soon again!


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't know the date when co was allocated..But last week they asked for some document updation..
> I have updated the doc and send them
> ...


My CO is AF.

By the way, I got the *grant* today. This is a good team with speedy process I believe. All the best for everybody in this team. My information is in my signature.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Congo Buddy...

Great to hear that you got the grant..I am still waiting for my grant.. Hope I also get it soon..

Congrats again..Where are you planning to go..
Did your CO called your office or any such inquiry took place for you??


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> My CO is AF.
> 
> By the way, I got the *grant* today. This is a good team with speedy process I believe. All the best for everybody in this team. My information is in my signature.


Congrats mate. It was quick? Very nice. I am waiting for my grant as well might not be that quick as pakistan comes under high risk countries. 
Again congrats mate!


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Ali /Oracle,

Did any one of you had any kind of inquiry from visa office or their agencies??

As my file is under verification and i don't know what they are going to verify.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi Ali /Oracle,
> 
> Did any one of you had any kind of inquiry from visa office or their agencies??
> 
> As my file is under verification and i don't know what they are going to verify.


Same here brother. I got my australian police clearance certificate i thought i jave a reason now so i uploaded it online and emailed the CO as well. But he said i dont have any update for you at the moment. So i guess you and me are in the same boat.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Same here brother. I got my australian police clearance certificate i thought i jave a reason now so i uploaded it online and emailed the CO as well. But he said i dont have any update for you at the moment. So i guess you and me are in the same boat.


Hmm don't know what are they going to verify now..Did you by chance got any employment verification or something like that??


Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hmm don't know what are they going to verify now..Did you by chance got any employment verification or something like that??
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not at all mate. I have a feeling that they do that for the people who have massive exp and claim against it. I claimed for 03 years 5 points. And same company i am working at the moment as well. Lets see. 
I am going to US next year on i was wondering whether i need to update the CO or not ? Any ideas?
Over all i think one day we shall just get the grant straight up. Lets see. Keeping my fingers crossed. 
Btw are you working? After getting the grant wen are you planning to move? Permanently or for activation?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Any update? Anyone? :tea:


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

No bro no updates yet...


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

They will be closed for the next three days as per DIBP website. May extend for till first week of Jan.

Amit


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Ali : What is your CO saying


----------



## xoxz (Sep 23, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> HI All,
> 
> Anyone has been allocated CO from team 23 GSM adelaide..
> 
> ...


I had my meds on the 5th Dec, submitted PCC and Form80 on the 10th Dec and was granted PR the next day (11th Dec) by Team 23


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Ali : What is your CO saying


Well i didnt contacted him again. Last time he said i dont have any information as of this moment, when i submitted my Australian PCC.

So now i am just :fingerscrossed: and hoping for the best 

What about you? Any info you got from your CO? :rofl:


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

xoxz said:


> I had my meds on the 5th Dec, submitted PCC and Form80 on the 10th Dec and was granted PR the next day (11th Dec) by Team 23


Cool lucky you 

Lets see when we get our grants!!


----------



## xoxz (Sep 23, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Cool lucky you  Lets see when we get our grants!!


good luck.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Any updates from GSM 23 Adelaide..


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing. Any news at your end ?


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

not yet


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Any Employement verification stuff..what is your CO saying??


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing whatsoever. I didnt contact my CO as he said last time of there are any updates or they require anything from my side they will contact. 
I was thinking next week will send out an email informing him of my wife being pregnant. And than will ask any update. What about you mate ?


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

My CO said that my file is under verification still nothing moved from there its still as it is..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

I got an email today requesting to pay the second installment for my visa application.
Hope to get the grant once I pay the same.

Feeling a bit relieved now.

Amit


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I got an email today requesting to pay the second installment for my visa application.
> Hope to get the grant once I pay the same.
> 
> Feeling a bit relieved now.
> ...


What second installment mate? I thought all the fees is what i paid upfront? Do i have to pay more? Damn. Really?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> What second installment mate? I thought all the fees is what i paid upfront? Do i have to pay more? Damn. Really?


Any secondary applicant who is above 18 and cannot prove their skills over English language needs to make a payment of 4250 AUD as tuition fee.
My wife was unable to book the IELTS dates and I did not have necessary proof to prove her English language ability so I decided to pay this amount.
Generally second installment in cases like these means the visa is round the corner.
Please correct me if I am wrong.

Amit


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Any secondary applicant who is above 18 and cannot prove their skills over English language needs to make a payment of 4250 AUD as tuition fee.
> My wife was unable to book the IELTS dates and I did not have necessary proof to prove her English language ability so I decided to pay this amount.
> Generally second installment in cases like these means the visa is round the corner.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Yea you are right brother. I was just wondering if i have missed something. Cool. All the best. Which you get your grant sooon. 
Cheers mate


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Yea you are right brother. I was just wondering if i have missed something. Cool. All the best. Which you get your grant sooon.
> Cheers mate


Thank You

Best of luck to you with your application

Amit


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Any reply from your CO of team 23 @ali and @amit


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any reply from your CO of team 23 @ali and @amit


Hey mate, nothing yet. Last time i contacted my CO about change in circumstances; some of his reply was:

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as indicated above.
Where an applicant becomes pregnant you are requested to immediately advise this office by completing Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances. This form is available from the department's website.
When the baby is born, you must provide a birth certificate, two passport photos of the baby and Form 1022. Your new baby will also be equired to undergo a health examination.
We appreciate your patience in this matter.

So i guess there is jo update as such. Furthermore no one contact my firm for varification nor did anyone chexkwd anything else. This coming feb 7th it will be 4 months complete.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

My CO is from Team 23 GSM Adelaide.

Contacted me 23/01/2014 requesting photos from me and my wife, and told me this:



> With regards to the medical results for your wife, the medicals have been referred
> to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth on 14/01/14 for a further assessment to
> be undertaken by them.


My wife has scoliosis. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

That we shall!

Under your wife's medical did it say 'No further medical information required etc'
Or something else? 

James



BlackBelt said:


> My CO is from Team 23 GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Contacted me 23/01/2014 requesting photos from me and my wife, and told me this:
> 
> My wife has scoliosis. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## wxwxwxin (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all, my CO is from this team as well (initial: CJ anyone the same?), for me, the whole decision process is really slow.

I lodged my 189 application on 08/11/13, and was contacted by my co on 13/12/13, requesting a physical exam, which I did and according to emedicals, my result was submitted to DIBP on 19/12/13. Since then I have not heard anything from them! This Tuesday, my agent sent them a mail to ask when the decision could be made and still no reply yet.

I am pretty sure that my physical exam result would be fine. Don't know why my case takes so long, all my friends and classmates submitted applications later than me but with other teams/cos were granted. Really frustrating!

Sean


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

jpspringall said:


> That we shall!
> 
> Under your wife's medical did it say 'No further medical information required etc'
> Or something else?
> ...


On the ImmiAccount it changed from that back to a phrase that says that it is now required (again).

After reading the PDF you sent me in private, I am pretty confident that our visas will be approved, as scoliosis is clearly listed as "insignificant medical condition." Now, why the CO referred my wife's medicals to the MOC I am not exactly sure.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW, if everybody could update their statuses on our spreadsheet that would be super:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Luqman (Oct 4, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any reply from your CO of team 23 @ali and @amit


Bro is there any update ?


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Bro,

Nope no reply yet...    waiting time is really frustrating its almost 5months.
@ali any update..


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW, my visa was granted on 06/Feb/2014. So it took the CO/MOC two weeks to evaluate the case.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Nope no reply yet...    waiting time is really frustrating its almost 5months.
> @ali any update..


nops  
Nothing here as well


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> nops
> Nothing here as well


This thread is silent for some time now. I think many grants are on their way.
Best of luck guys!!!!

Amit


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> This thread is silent for some time now. I think many grants are on their way.
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Amit



Hope Amit god listens to you and grant us the visa soon..No News yet..
Any news on your side @ali


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hope Amit god listens to you and grant us the visa soon..No News yet..
> Any news on your side @ali


Nothing yet mate.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Any one got the grant????


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Any one got the grant????


nothing yet brother 
but again my case might be on hold to to the pregnancy of my wife. anyhow still no update received from them. 
what about you? did you email and asked them any update?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

I have a query, request seniors can chip in with your views.

I have lodged visa today. Have all papers in tact and set to upload. However, i have been living in Dubai for over year now. Hence, i am sure CO will ask for UAE PCC.

In UAE, they need a letter from CO for pcc. I can wait till CO asks for PCC.

But, recently i have changed job in UAE for which i obtain PCC 10 days back which is in Arabic and addressing my new employer.

Can i translate it to English and upload it??? Can this be considered valid by DIBP ??? Does PCC necessarily addressing DIBP ??

Any views/opinions will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a query, request seniors can chip in with your views.
> 
> ...



Hello mate!
Well i live in dubai as well since 2011. Before that i was in Australia. PCC you can simply apply online. My PCC was delivered to my home address within a week. All they ask for is ti upload the documents online that i did. Anyhow mine is in english. Yes you can simply get it translated and attached both files as single PDF and upload it. 
I fount loaded all the documents along with medicals as well, including PCC from pak,Aus, UAE, Thailand, France. All the countries i have lived for over an year. 
Hope this helps 
Good Luck


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hello mate!
> Well i live in dubai as well since 2011. Before that i was in Australia. PCC you can simply apply online. My PCC was delivered to my home address within a week. All they ask for is ti upload the documents online that i did. Anyhow mine is in english. Yes you can simply get it translated and attached both files as single PDF and upload it.
> I fount loaded all the documents along with medicals as well, including PCC from pak,Aus, UAE, Thailand, France. All the countries i have lived for over an year.
> Hope this helps
> Good Luck


Thanks Sajjad

Could you tell me what docs are required to upload ?? My visa is yet to be stamped and Yet to revieve new emirates ID as well.

Perhaps, i need to wait for these before i could apply online.

Have you recd your grant ??

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

I received an e-mail last thursday (March 20 2014) from "adelaide.gsm.team23" with subject "assessment commenced". This email had two documents (pdf files) attached: assessment commenced notification letter and visa application summary. The assessment commenced notification letter says that "no further documents are required at this stage" and "application has been allocated to a processing officer" and also says that CO will have 28 days to assess my application. This letter also has the details of the CO allocated.

I know that this email means that I have a CO allocated to my case now but I had not heard/read before in this thread about a first contact email from CO with "assessment commenced notification letter"....Is this common? .....you guys who have CO allocated: did you also receive this email with "assessment commenced" notification when CO was allocated? 

any comments...please share


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Sajjad
> 
> Could you tell me what docs are required to upload ?? My visa is yet to be stamped and Yet to revieve new emirates ID as well.
> 
> ...


Mate, 
everything is written on dubai police site. Just google how to get police clearance certificate in DUbai it will tell you all the details. Just select the option of delivering the certificate home it will only cost you 20 AED extra. 
Yes , if i remember correctly you need to attach Passport copy+Visa copy+ emirates ID. As soon as you have these documents just apply online. You will receive within a week PPC in english at ur home. 
Cheers


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received an e-mail last thursday (March 20 2014) from "adelaide.gsm.team23" with subject "assessment commenced". This email had two documents (pdf files) attached: assessment commenced notification letter and visa application summary. The assessment commenced notification letter says that "no further documents are required at this stage" and "application has been allocated to a processing officer" and also says that CO will have 28 days to assess my application. This letter also has the details of the CO allocated.
> 
> ...


Cool. May be this is something new they might have started. I didnt receive any such email mate. I did receive at email from my CO; and he was assigned within 12weeks that was the time frame back in 2013 for the CO allotment. Actually he was assigned couple of weeks early.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Cool. May be this is something new they might have started. I didnt receive any such email mate. I did receive at email from my CO; and he was assigned within 12weeks that was the time frame back in 2013 for the CO allotment. Actually he was assigned couple of weeks early.


Thanks for your comments mate! Let's see what happens:fingerscrossed: I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JSC_88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I received an email from team 23 on 3/3/14 and my CO requested FORM 80 and my medical (which I have already done but the result was not sent to the department at that time). I replied my CO with the same email on 20/3/14 with the attachment of FORM 80.

However, I did not receive an automated response from the department after I sent the email. So on the same night, I decided to send another email, attaching a smaller file size of FORM 80 because I was worried the previous one was too big and the email could not be sent out successfully. This time I also inform my CO that I have uploaded FORM 80 to my online application.

Same as previous email, I did not get any automated response email. 

I know it has only been a few days but because I did not get any acknowledgment from the department and CO requested me to reply within 28 days, I am worried that my application will get denied if my CO did not receive my emails.

I also added "ATTN: CO_NAME" before my case number in the email's subject. Can altering the original subject of the email affect this?

Does anyone has this problem with not getting automated response when they sent email to their CO? Should I send another email to the team and ask about it? Or should I call the department to ask?

Thanks!


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

I received my notification of grant today from "adelaide.gsm.team23", CO initials ME. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences, predictions.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:

Industrial Engineer: 233511, EA skill asses. submit: Sep 23 2013; EA: +ve: Feb 6 2014, Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points): Feb 10 2014, Invited: Feb 24 2014, Visa Lodged: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): March 10 2014 (status completed), PCC: Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), CO allocation: March 20 2014 (CO initials ME, adelaide.gsm.team23) , Grant: March 25 2014.


----------



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Any reply from your CO @Ali??

Anybody know after how many days of employment verification we can expect reply from CO.

Its been over 20 days my employment verification is done but still no reply.
Senior expats please jump and put some light on this. I am eagerly waiting for it.

Thanks and Regards
Mitesh Trivedi


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any reply from your CO @Ali??
> 
> ...


hey!
well mate my case has a note on it as per my CO; since i informed them about the coming baby. so after baby is born and we submit baby's medical n passports case will be moved further. About the verification, i am still working with the same company nothing has been done so far and i seriously doubt they will even check. The CO told me that security verifications are going on at the moment and they started in Noc'13. so i am guessing by July when i submit the baby's details than case will move forward and all 03 of us will be granted PR together. 
Thats the update at my end. What about you?
Ali


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*hi*

Hi i have CO from team 23 gsm adelaide. Initial R.O
anyone had the same CO?


----------



## jr16 (May 6, 2014)

eliasle said:


> Hi i have CO from team 23 gsm adelaide. Initial R.O
> anyone had the same CO?


Hello,

I have been allocated to the same team according to staff I spoke to. No idea who the CO is/are. However, today I received the request letter for Singapore COC from Adelaide Team 7. No idea what's going on there!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Mate,
> everything is written on dubai police site. Just google how to get police clearance certificate in DUbai it will tell you all the details. Just select the option of delivering the certificate home it will only cost you 20 AED extra.
> Yes , if i remember correctly you need to attach Passport copy+Visa copy+ emirates ID. As soon as you have these documents just apply online. You will receive within a week PPC in english at ur home.
> Cheers


You can NOT apply for Dubai PCC unless you have been holding a Dubai (Not UAE, strictly Dubai) Visa for 6 months at least


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> You can NOT apply for Dubai PCC unless you have been holding a Dubai (Not UAE, strictly Dubai) Visa for 6 months at least


I have CO AF from this team. I was contacted today and asked for form 80, both me and my husband.

Good luck.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> My CO is AF.
> 
> By the way, I got the *grant* today. This is a good team with speedy process I believe. All the best for everybody in this team. My information is in my signature.


Hi,
I just checked your post. I was allocated the same CO today and she asked me for form 80 for me and my husband. I am going to upload it today. Do you think that other docs are OK and the form is the only info she needs or there are others pending? Does she processes the docs fast after uploading or you have to wait for 28 days?

I wish you lots of luck with everything. God bless you.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

JSC_88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from team 23 on 3/3/14 and my CO requested FORM 80 and my medical (which I have already done but the result was not sent to the department at that time). I replied my CO with the same email on 20/3/14 with the attachment of FORM 80.
> 
> ...


Have you got your grant? Any update?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

enida said:


> Hi,
> I just checked your post. I was allocated the same CO today and she asked me for form 80 for me and my husband. I am going to upload it today. Do you think that other docs are OK and the form is the only info she needs or there are others pending? Does she processes the docs fast after uploading or you have to wait for 28 days?
> 
> I wish you lots of luck with everything. God bless you.


the 28 days are the MAXIMUM time allowed for YOU to provide the documents, she'll begin to process them shortly after you send them, she will not wait till the end of the 28 days. This appears to be a common misconception on the forum here.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> the 28 days are the MAXIMUM time allowed for YOU to provide the documents, she'll begin to process them shortly after you send them, she will not wait till the end of the 28 days. This appears to be a common misconception on the forum here.


I've always thought that the CO sets a reminder, works with a different file and comes back to you after 28 days to check the docs submitted. However, I'm going to submit the forms today and I'll pray for a fast feedback. Thank you for your reply.

Blessings,


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

miteshtrivedi said:


> HI All,
> 
> Anyone has been allocated CO from team 23 GSM adelaide..
> 
> ...


I submitted all docs requested by co to team 23 on 16 June and got my grant today .. It took 10 days!


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Voodoogirl said:


> I submitted all docs requested by co to team 23 on 16 June and got my grant today .. It took 10 days!


Congratulations and good luck.may i ask you what docs did the co ask u?what abou the co initials?mine was AF.Thank you.


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

:yield:


enida said:


> Congratulations and good luck.may i ask you what docs did the co ask u?what abou the co initials?mine was AF.Thank you.


The co who requested additional doc initials is MD. But another co send me the grant and the initial is ST. The co basically ask me to provide more docs for such as tax form, employee provident fund evidence N also evidence for my de facto relationship. All the best to u!


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the 28 days are the MAXIMUM time allowed for YOU to provide the documents, she'll begin to process them shortly after you send them, she will not wait till the end of the 28 days. This appears to be a common misconception on the forum here.


Hi The Expatriate, I noticed "Under employer verification" in your signature. What does it mean?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys anyone else from Team 23 out there?


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi there, 

Early this month I got CO assigned from this team 23, my first CO was EO. But then, 10 days later, another CO named MB contacted me from team 6. 
But accordingly to some explanation, there will only one Team, which is Adelaide GSM, rite? 

Some said they received message about the integration when they emailed their CO, I did several emails already within this month, but so far, I did not receive any announcement like that or any acknowledgement for documents attached.

Is it weird? 

BTW, I also uploaded my additional docs via IMMI ACCOUNT. Do i need to inform my CO about that? or just this is it? 

Any one has any idea? Pls


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Early this month I got CO assigned from this team 23, my first CO was EO. But then, 10 days later, another CO named MB contacted me from team 6.
> But accordingly to some explanation, there will only one Team, which is Adelaide GSM, rite?
> ...


Hi,
I've heard that team 4, 6, 7 and 23 work together as a single team, so don't worry if you were changed teams during your application processing. I was assigned team 23 and in less than a month I was granted visa. I come from a high risk country and I can consider myself really lucky, thank God my file was not passed through SC. I recommend every time you upload something new you contact your CO, attach the same file in the e-mail and give them some explanation. I lodged visa on 28th May, was contacted by CO and was asked to provide form 80s on 19th June. On 20th June I uploaded the forms and till 4th July no updates. On 4th July I uploaded form 1221 as I had some change in circumstances, wrote to the CO and explained in details every change and asked if everything else was needed to support my application, luckily no updates again and on 7th July, Monday morning I was contacted by CO that the visa was granted.

I wish you get your visa soon and may God bless you. Let me know if you need any further info.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

enida said:


> Hi,
> I've heard that team 4, 6, 7 and 23 work together as a single team, so don't worry if you were changed teams during your application processing. I was assigned team 23 and in less than a month I was granted visa. I come from a high risk country and I can consider myself really lucky, thank God my file was not passed through SC. I recommend every time you upload something new you contact your CO, attach the same file in the e-mail and give them some explanation. I lodged visa on 28th May, was contacted by CO and was asked to provide form 80s on 19th June. On 20th June I uploaded the forms and till 4th July no updates. On 4th July I uploaded form 1221 as I had some change in circumstances, wrote to the CO and explained in details every change and asked if everything else was needed to support my application, luckily no updates again and on 7th July, Monday morning I was contacted by CO that the visa was granted.
> 
> I wish you get your visa soon and may God bless you. Let me know if you need any further info.


Hi enida, congratulations. That's a great news not only for you/your family but also a bright hope for us, since we have the same team. 

I am also from a high risk country, so far, I do not receive any communication about security check. Do they normally inform us when SC is needed? Is SC compulsory for all high risk country?

Can I ask did you also upload your documents on IMMI? or just sent via email? It seems emails are faster, I guess. Is this?


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Hi enida, congratulations. That's a great news not only for you/your family but also a bright hope for us, since we have the same team.
> 
> I am also from a high risk country, so far, I do not receive any communication about security check. Do they normally inform us when SC is needed? Is SC compulsory for all high risk country?
> 
> Can I ask did you also upload your documents on IMMI? or just sent via email? It seems emails are faster, I guess. Is this?


Hi Bondminh,
This team is pretty fast and I wish you get your golden e-mail soon. 
I uploaded the documents on immi and then I wrote an e-mail to the CO explaining the documents, I also attached them in e-mail. I suggest you be as more detailed and accurate as possible. Being from a high risk country, this is the only contribution you can make to your file and your processing time.

Good luck.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> Hi enida, congratulations. That's a great news not only for you/your family but also a bright hope for us, since we have the same team.
> 
> I am also from a high risk country, so far, I do not receive any communication about security check. Do they normally inform us when SC is needed? Is SC compulsory for all high risk country?
> 
> Can I ask did you also upload your documents on IMMI? or just sent via email? It seems emails are faster, I guess. Is this?


Sorry for not answering your question about SC. As far as I know, SC is not compulsory for all countries. I come from Albania which falls under the high risk list, but I am the case when my file was processed even faster than files of low-risk countries, so you can never know, probably it's even a matter of luck sometimes. May I ask you which country do you come from and when did the CO last contact you? I have seen cases when people were contacted by team 13 only, as far as I know this is the team that deals with SC questions. As far as you aren't contacted by this team and days go by without a feedback, this is a closer approach to the GOLDEN MAIL. 

Don't worry, leave it to God and he will make your way. Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

enida said:


> Sorry for not answering your question about SC. As far as I know, SC is not compulsory for all countries. I come from Albania which falls under the high risk list, but I am the case when my file was processed even faster than files of low-risk countries, so you can never know, probably it's even a matter of luck sometimes. May I ask you which country do you come from and when did the CO last contact you? I have seen cases when people were contacted by team 13 only, as far as I know this is the team that deals with SC questions. As far as you aren't contacted by this team and days go by without a feedback, this is a closer approach to the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Don't worry, leave it to God and he will make your way. Good luck.


I believe that from posts on the forum here one can conclude that not all HR countries are the same. Apparently HR means you need prior visa to enter Australia, however from security perspective, not all HR countries are "HR" per se


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh, sure I should do the same then. Thanks Enida.


----------



## Bondminh (Jul 4, 2014)

enida said:


> Sorry for not answering your question about SC. As far as I know, SC is not compulsory for all countries. I come from Albania which falls under the high risk list, but I am the case when my file was processed even faster than files of low-risk countries, so you can never know, probably it's even a matter of luck sometimes. May I ask you which country do you come from and when did the CO last contact you? I have seen cases when people were contacted by team 13 only, as far as I know this is the team that deals with SC questions. As far as you aren't contacted by this team and days go by without a feedback, this is a closer approach to the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Don't worry, leave it to God and he will make your way. Good luck.


I am from Vietnam, a high risk country. My timeline is
9/6 - lodged, 1/7 - CO, 10/7 - VIetnam PCC + additional docs, .....pending NL PCC and Health check

I just received emails from my CO on the 9th of July and 14th of July, he explained how I can get PCC from the Netherlands, though the fact was I already tried to get PCC from Netherlands because he did not answer me for 10 days . 

I still have that PCC and health check pending because I am having sore throat. Will arrange health check next week.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Bondminh said:


> I am from Vietnam, a high risk country. My timeline is
> 9/6 - lodged, 1/7 - CO, 10/7 - VIetnam PCC + additional docs, .....pending NL PCC and Health check
> 
> I just received emails from my CO on the 9th of July and 14th of July, he explained how I can get PCC from the Netherlands, though the fact was I already tried to get PCC from Netherlands because he did not answer me for 10 days .
> ...


I've seen a similar case as yours when one was expecting NL PCC. After finalizing meds and uploading PCC he got the grant. Don't worry, I'm sure you will get the grant soon, just pray, enjoy your time and drink lots of water before the health examination date.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Bondminh said:


> Hi The Expatriate, I noticed "Under employer verification" in your signature. What does it mean?


it means they want to verify your references by calling up the employer, checking on your claims and probably asking them to verify the letters/payslips provided by you.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

enida said:


> Hi, I've heard that team 4, 6, 7 and 23 work together as a single team, so don't worry if you were changed teams during your application processing. I was assigned team 23 and in less than a month I was granted visa. I come from a high risk country and I can consider myself really lucky, thank God my file was not passed through SC. I recommend every time you upload something new you contact your CO, attach the same file in the e-mail and give them some explanation. I lodged visa on 28th May, was contacted by CO and was asked to provide form 80s on 19th June. On 20th June I uploaded the forms and till 4th July no updates. On 4th July I uploaded form 1221 as I had some change in circumstances, wrote to the CO and explained in details every change and asked if everything else was needed to support my application, luckily no updates again and on 7th July, Monday morning I was contacted by CO that the visa was granted. I wish you get your visa soon and may God bless you. Let me know if you need any further info.


Hi Enida,
My CO is from Team 4.Yesterday I send them a mail and got an Auto reply that teams 4,6,8 mailboxes are not in use and the mail gave a common GSM Adelaide mail ID.
When I send the same mail to that ID there was no auto confirmation mail as before.Did you face any such issue when the mail ID was changed.
Do you have any phone no for this team besides the Common phone no.Would be a big help.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi EveryOne

I have applied for my 190 Visa three months back. today I called DIPB and came to know that my Application is allocated to Team 23.


Can anyone make me clear about it?
Team 23 will decide my Visa Or now from team 23 I will get CO?
am little confuse.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne
> 
> I have applied for my 190 Visa three months back. today I called DIPB and came to know that my Application is allocated to Team 23.
> 
> ...


It depends, your team might be changed or the CO only might be changed while the team stays the same. In my case, I was contacted by CO A.F that I had been assigned to team 23. After a couple of weeks, I was again contacted by CO S.A that my visa had been granted. Both contacts were by the team 23.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

enida said:


> It depends, your team might be changed or the CO only might be changed while the team stays the same. In my case, I was contacted by CO A.F that I had been assigned to team 23. After a couple of weeks, I was again contacted by CO S.A that my visa had been granted. Both contacts were by the team 23.


Thanks dear  for you response


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All
I was contacted today from team 23 requesting for documents which were uploaded earlier.
Uploaded the same again...
Hoping for the best...


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys!
Any updates in grants? We added the baby in our application. Lets see when visa is granted


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hey guys!
> Any updates in grants? We added the baby in our application. Lets see when visa is granted


Did you do the baby's meds?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Did you do the baby's meds?


Yup. All done n approved. Received this from immi ppl
"Thank you for your email.

The medicals for your child have been cleared.

Your application is currently undergoing routine departmental checking.

Once this has been finalised your application will be assessed for decision."


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

All the best Sajjad! Which state are you gonna move to ?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Yup. All done n approved. Received this from immi ppl
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> The medicals for your child have been cleared.
> ...


Sajjad,
Which email did you write to?


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Sajjad, Which email did you write to?


The email is mentioned in the letter received from CO. Mine was gsm.allocated


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Ronnie21378 said:


> The email is mentioned in the letter received from CO. Mine was gsm.allocated


I know the email. Just wanted to find out if there was another email he used. Because I mailed team23 and didnt get a feedback. Not even an acknowledgement.

I have resorted to putting on my "Coat of Patience"


----------



## Ronnie21378 (Apr 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> I know the email. Just wanted to find out if there was another email he used. Because I mailed team23 and didnt get a feedback. Not even an acknowledgement. I have resorted to putting on my "Coat of Patience"



usually it takes 7 days for CO to reply but it hardly matters! Ya patience sure helps


----------



## Luby3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone...

Even my application has been allocated to gsm Adelaide team 23.. On 7august 2013.. We uploaded the documents on 15august2014. Still waiting for the grant..


Though we lodged our visa on 3april 14. ray:


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Luby,

I have lodged my application on 03 April 2014 as well




Luby3 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Even my application has been allocated to gsm Adelaide team 23.. On 7august 2013.. We uploaded the documents on 15august2014. Still waiting for the grant..
> 
> ...


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

I called my CO and sent an email as well since in this October it will be complete 12 months as i applied on 07 October 2013 getting tired of waiting. This is the reply i got:

_"Thank you for your phone call.
We are now working under a ‘Collective Case Management’ (CCM) system where applicants are not assigned to an individual case officer but a team. Therefore any further correspondence or enquiries should be sent to [email protected]

The department recognizes that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern. We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive time frame for finalization of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalized as quickly as possible."_


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

enida said:


> Hi,
> I just checked your post. I was allocated the same CO today and she asked me for form 80 for me and my husband. I am going to upload it today. Do you think that other docs are OK and the form is the only info she needs or there are others pending? Does she processes the docs fast after uploading or you have to wait for 28 days?
> 
> I wish you lots of luck with everything. God bless you.




i checked you have 233914 .i submitted my CDR and EA wants to asses me as ET.
for ET
The required academic qualification is an Australian 3 year
bachelor degree in engineering following 12 years of schooling
or equivalent.

so if i accept it then what point i will get for Education 10 or 15?
i have 4 year degree in Electronics

Regards


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

enida said:


> Hi,
> I just checked your post. I was allocated the same CO today and she asked me for form 80 for me and my husband. I am going to upload it today. Do you think that other docs are OK and the form is the only info she needs or there are others pending? Does she processes the docs fast after uploading or you have to wait for 28 days?
> 
> I wish you lots of luck with everything. God bless you.


I am with Adelaide Team, today CO assigned-asked for form 80 and 1221 for both of us.
My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form80 and Form1221 for both candidates: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Information Required
Submitted on same Day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress

waiting for GRANT:fingerscrossed:


----------

